# collars



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Ok so Im aware Im getting a little thread happy tonight, appologies everyone! hehe! But I have been saving up questions it would seem.

Im not happy with the collar maggie has at the mo, The collar she has at the mo is nylon but with a buckle, and kind of padded. Now the hole bits for the buckle are kind of tearing and the padding at the back is splitting. I cant see one in pets at home that I like any better, I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions of anywhere online I could buy one? And I dont want anything too expensive, as Maggie is costing me a fortune at the mo! Have just bought a new car with her being the main reason for the purchase! Elskinto!

Emma x


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

These are lovely and not too expensive as they are real quality: www.annrees.co.uk


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Quidopetz.com have got some fab ones so have Scrufts.co.uk
Regards
Clare


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Being thread happy is fine!  I am like that at the moment, a month ago everything was uneventful and suddenly I have loads of Cockapoo issues to deal with! 

As Maggie is 10 months old now she will probably start to matt more. I would look to get her a rolled leather collar as these do not rub the fur. The first one I bought Daisy was an Ancol one and wasn't expensive at all. Unfortunately it was way too small and is still in my cupboard! I have since ordered her a new one which was a bit more money. The Ancol one would have been fine though.

http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product_group.asp?dept_id=250&pg_id=1129
http://www.rabartforfineart.com/hamilton-rolled-leather-collar-1495-p.asp

These look good if you are on a budget. My local PAH doesn't sell rolled ones so I had to look online.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Don't judge me, but I was in Cath Kidston in Selfridges in Birmingham and..... yes, the designer dog has a (kind of) designer dog collar. So cute, with it's pink stripes and dog bone tag, but rarely seen under all that hair and it immediately became much murkier than Ms Kidston envisaged!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

My cockapoos have Red Dingo collars and leads  

http://www.dfordog.co.uk/store/

http://www.spottiedottie.co.uk/index.asp


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Peppers is an ancol one from the our local pet shop, she's had it on for about a year and it's still like new. It wasn't expensive at all, can't remember how much but pretty sure it was under a tenner.


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

weez74 said:


> Don't judge me, but I was in Cath Kidston in Selfridges in Birmingham and..... yes, the designer dog has a (kind of) designer dog collar. So cute, with it's pink stripes and dog bone tag, but rarely seen under all that hair and it immediately became much murkier than Ms Kidston envisaged!


I love the Cath Kidston dog collars, so cute! Did you get the matching lead as well


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

We have one on Archie at the moment that is from Pets at Home. It's ok but is starting to look a bit shabby 

I have got one for him from Frances Kely Bridles http://www.franceskellybridles.co.uk/products.php?bridle_type=269&nam=Dog Collars and Harnesses in a gorgeous royal blue. It's just a little too big for him at the moment - can't wait till it fits as he'll proper smashing in it


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Mrs Hippiechick said:


> We have one on Archie at the moment that is from Pets at Home. It's ok but is starting to look a bit shabby
> 
> I have got one for him from Frances Kely Bridles http://www.franceskellybridles.co.uk/products.php?bridle_type=269&nam=Dog Collars and Harnesses in a gorgeous royal blue. It's just a little too big for him at the moment - can't wait till it fits as he'll proper smashing in it


Daisy's pink one from there is fab!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Daisy's pink one from there is fab!


Archie's collar is stunning, same colour as his equafleece. Just a shame that it's just a little too small ... one good pull from him on the lead and his head would just about squeeze through it 

Still, the rate my monster is growing he'll soon fit into it


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Mrs Hippiechick said:


> I love the Cath Kidston dog collars, so cute! Did you get the matching lead as well


No, I stopped myself!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

weez74 said:


> No, I stopped myself!


Is it wrong to tell you that Cath Kidston have moved into a newer, bigger unit at Bicester Village ... 

Not sure if they have dog collars/leads in there though


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Mrs Hippiechick said:


> Is it wrong to tell you that Cath Kidston have moved into a newer, bigger unit at Bicester Village ...
> 
> Not sure if they have dog collars/leads in there though


You're bad


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

weez74 said:


> You're bad


just sharing the news ... that is all


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh didn't know that. I might actually bother to visit and have a look.  Sera if you are ever coming over my way let me know. I am always up for a bit of shopping and a latte!


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Louise I bet u won't be treating Rosie to a lead for a while after today's antics! Maggie was in the dog house for ages after that! Hehehe. U will look back at it and giggle once it's fixed. Emma x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

And Louise...and anyone else! Maybe we should have a non Cockapoo meet at Bicester Village!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Emma said:


> Louise I bet u won't be treating Rosie to a lead for a while after today's antics! Maggie was in the dog house for ages after that! Hehehe. U will look back at it and giggle once it's fixed. Emma x


Too right! Maybe she was expressing her disgust that I didn't get a matching Cath Kidston lead?


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Sezra said:


> And Louise...and anyone else! Maybe we should have a non Cockapoo meet at Bicester Village!


Perhaps a credit card meet?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh yes, sounds perfect!  

Joking aside if anyone ever wants to meet up that would be really nice, alternatively I can poo sit whilst you shop and then we can go on a dog walk.  I have done so much doggy day care recently I am thinking of changing professions!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Oh didn't know that. I might actually bother to visit and have a look.  Sera if you are ever coming over my way let me know. I am always up for a bit of shopping and a latte!


I like Bicester Village, not at the weekends though, far too manic! Am sad now that they don't have a Monsoon in there anymore though


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

weez74 said:


> perhaps a credit card meet?


yes!!!!


----------

